# Doctor Who! UK new ep shown Sat 4th June. Question?



## Catterix (Jun 3, 2006)

When Toby transformed into the receptor for "The Beast" was anyone else reminded *Strongly* of Sasuke's Cursed Seal form? The marks crossing his face, red eyes and even blue tinted lips (Possibly taken from CS2 Sasuke). 

Its obvious RTD has alot of inspiration from the Japanese cinema, and sometimes he down right copies it in terms of story telling, so it wouldnt really be surprising.


----------



## bluegender_2k (Jun 10, 2006)

lol dam you beat me too it. yea I thought the exact same thing and was wondering if that where they got it cos sasuke was seen like that 2 years before this ep of doc who. I tried to find i better picture but this was the best one i could find.


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 10, 2006)

I remember the name Dr Who being used for the great super villain in an old Japanese movie King Kong Escapes back in 1968, but I dont know what the show is about, or if its even related.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 13, 2006)

LOL

Dr WHO is an old UK Sci Fi TV Show. Its the longest running SciFi show in history, and originally went on for 35 years. It then got cancelled, but was brought back in 2005.

Ever heard of the Daleks? They came from Dr WHO. What the show lacks in CGIness and Special Effects it makes up for in some of the most interesting, detailed and emotional storylines ever. Alot of them leave you with things to think about, especially in the past season.


----------



## bluegender_2k (Jun 13, 2006)

better pic of the guy.



i also feel i should metion that in the second ep with this guy in he breathed fire. he was just the uchiha crest on his back away from being a live action sasuke.


----------



## Iruka-kun (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG thats IS a live action Sasuke


----------



## graysocks (Jun 17, 2006)

I remember seeing this ep. It really is insanely simillar = s


----------



## Esupio (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought 
"OMG sasuke"
but I doubt Russel T Davies is a naruto fan


----------



## Seany (Jun 18, 2006)

Sasuke.....


----------



## uchiha611 (Sep 21, 2008)

ummm RTD did not write that episode matt jones did


----------

